# Yellow River Bass, May 3 2012



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Caught all these this morning on jerkbaits off the main river on the south end of HWY 87 bridge. Rain was a little intense first thing this morning and it turned the fish on for a good minute, then it got tough when the weather cleared up. The big one was 2.7. All fish caught from 8 am till 1pm. Water is at 77 and is EXTREMELY clear for Yellow River, had to make long casts. Seen lots of bass cruising, oh and warmouth are spawning. Total catch of 14 bass and about half as many warmouth.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

good day man...I was wondering if they would do anything after the rain this morning.


----------



## white2244bass (Dec 19, 2010)

What kind of jerk baits were you throwing?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Yellow still low?


----------

